# Trying to find the name of an actor!



## cyberboycoolen (Apr 16, 2016)

Hello Guys,

I'm trying to find the name of an actor, and it's driving me crazy. I have been googling for hours but not been able to find him yet. I do not know his name or exactly what movies he is in, but maybe you could give me some tips?

What I do know is how he looks:

He have a beard. He is kind of big. I remember that when he smiles, his eyes get thin. It also looks like he have an underbite. I can also recall some movie (possibly childrens/teen movie), where he plays a sidekick and is a little stupid. He is not a "big name" (I think). I think he might be around 45 years old.
Also, he looks like "a nice guy".

It is not Jack Black or the actor from "Last man on earth". He is taller than both of them. It is not Jorge Garcia.

If I recall correctly, he is driving a car in some movie (I know that is exremely vague).  Not a car chase, just driving, together with another guy.

Do you have any suggestions please?

Any suggestions are welcome! Go crazy ;D


-------------------- HE IS FOUND! It is Abraham Benrubi. --------------------


----------



## Flame (Apr 16, 2016)

please dont be a witness in a crime.


your description will be like. "it has head. it has legs. it has colour on his head."


----------



## cyberboycoolen (Apr 16, 2016)

Haha I know that my description is very vague  Just though I would put the question out there, to see if anyone had any idea, hehe.
My girlfriend had to lay down on the floor because she laughed so hard at your response, as she said the same thing before I posted it!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Also, if I remember correctly, he is not bald. But I am not sure.


----------



## Flame (Apr 16, 2016)

what other type of movies/tv series has he played in


----------



## cyberboycoolen (Apr 16, 2016)

I think he might have been in some kind of drama, but not as a lead character. Always as a side character. Not as an "extra", but not as a lead..
At first I thought he was in The Mask from 1994, but I checked it and I was wrong. He has kind of an appearance that would fit in Flintstones.

He could possibly have played as a villain at some point in his career..

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

He does not have glasses..


----------



## GameSystem (Apr 16, 2016)

What color hair does this person have? Black, brown, or blond? Eye color?
When you say "kind of big," do you mean fat, tall, or stocky?
Did he have a mustache as well, or just a beard? Are you sure it was a beard and not a mustache? How did he wear it? Sample pictures of his facial hair on a different person would help.
When you say you think he might be around 45, was that when you saw that movie, or was he born around 1971?

Tell us more about that car movie. 
About how many years ago did you see it?
Did you see it in Sweden in a theater or on a television with commercials?
Can you remember anything about the lead character or any of the plot?


----------



## cyberboycoolen (Apr 16, 2016)

Haircolor is dark, black. Not sure about eye color, but I think dark/brown.
I mean fat and tall, but not Michael Moore fat.
Yes he did have full facial hair, mustache and beard (not goatee). Think Jorge Garcia, but without the beard on the chins: http://ia.media-imdb.com/images/M/[email protected]_V1_UY317_CR57,0,214,317_AL_.jpg.
The last time I saw him (around 2010-2012) he was like 40, so I guess he would be around 45. What I mean is, he does not look old, but he is also no youngster.
Just talking about American movies/tv shows. It was not in the theater, it was on TV, movie.

Can not remember the plot, except that when they got in the car they were stressed (like a thousand of movies, I know...  )


----------



## GameSystem (Apr 16, 2016)

Try to expand a bit more on the time you saw it. 
It'll help whittle down the search zone by years. 
I know you didn't see it in theaters, but was it EVER in theaters, or a straight to DVD film? 
Did you see it in Sweden? How do they normally do American films there? Do they wait a few years before importing movies? How long does it take for a film that was in theaters to reach television?


----------



## cyberboycoolen (Apr 16, 2016)

Sorry about the timeperiod, I am simply not sure  Think friendly, bearded, smile, underbite.. 
Not sure if he ever was in a movie in theaters but maybe one or twice. Generally I think he is more of a straight to DVD guy.
In Sweden I saw it on TV. Normally American movies are shown with either the same release date on cinema, or at most a couple (like in 2) weeks delay. 
From theaters to television I guess it takes about 1 year. Some big movies lesser than that.


----------



## Maq47 (Apr 16, 2016)

Could it be Zach Galifianakis?
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zach_Galifianakis


----------



## cyberboycoolen (Apr 16, 2016)

Nope sorry.. He is longer and have thinner eyes. Also darker hair.


----------



## darkaxe (Apr 16, 2016)

Kinda sounds like John Goodman. Especially the appearance fitting in with the Flintstones. He was Fred Flintstone in the movie.


----------



## cyberboycoolen (Apr 16, 2016)

Sorry, not John Goodman. He is way more famous than the one I'm looking for


----------



## gameboy (Apr 16, 2016)

sounds like THE DUDE


----------



## cyberboycoolen (Apr 16, 2016)

Sorry not him either  A little younger and a little "fatter"


----------



## darkaxe (Apr 16, 2016)

Kevin Smith also fit the description a bit.


----------



## Haloman800 (Apr 16, 2016)

Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson.


----------



## cyberboycoolen (Apr 16, 2016)

Sorry not Kevin Smith.
Not Dwayne either, the guy I'm thinking of does not have muscles, he is just a "big guy"..


----------



## gameboy (Apr 16, 2016)

kristopher kristoffsen?


----------



## KiiWii (Apr 16, 2016)

Rob Riggle?

No flintstones....

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm1443527/?ref_=ttfc_fc_cl_t27


----------



## cyberboycoolen (Apr 16, 2016)

No sorry, not Kristopher, he is also a little to old.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Sorry, not Rob Riggle..


----------



## gameboy (Apr 16, 2016)

your thinking of a guy named RON JEREMY, hes a porno star. fits your every descrition if you were watching some sort of three way


----------



## cyberboycoolen (Apr 16, 2016)

Haha sorry, it is definitely not Ron Jeremy.. He is too short..


----------



## gameboy (Apr 16, 2016)

tom hanks in castaway?


----------



## cyberboycoolen (Apr 16, 2016)

Not Tom Hanks either, he is waaay to famous


----------



## GameSystem (Apr 16, 2016)

John Candy?



Spoiler


----------



## gameboy (Apr 16, 2016)

gerard butler?
gandolf?
chuck norris?
al from tool time with tim taylor home improvement?


----------



## cyberboycoolen (Apr 16, 2016)

Sorry, not John Candy, Gerard Butler, GandAlf, Chuck Norris or Al  Good guesses though. Think a little more "obscure", he looks friendly, but still not like the general joe..


----------



## gameboy (Apr 16, 2016)

Mr T?


----------



## cyberboycoolen (Apr 16, 2016)

Sorry not Mr T


----------



## gameboy (Apr 16, 2016)

allen covert from happy gilmore?


----------



## GameSystem (Apr 16, 2016)

Help us with movie plots.
What happened in the car movie? Did he just drive for the entire movie? Did he get out to eat at a restaurant?
Give us something.
What about the other stuff you remember him from? Even how some of his stuff ended should help us.


----------



## Depravo (Apr 16, 2016)

Draw a picture of him with MS Paint. It might help.


----------



## gameboy (Apr 16, 2016)

i like the blatant guessing


----------



## cyberboycoolen (Apr 16, 2016)

Sorry not Allen Covert.

Sorry but I have no movie plot examples. I only have his face stuck in my mind ;P Will draw a picture in paint, but I'm warning you, I'm not a good painter... ;P
One moment.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Sorry but I'm a really bad painter... Does this "portrait" tell you anything?


----------



## gameboy (Apr 16, 2016)

george costanzo from sseinfeld


----------



## GameSystem (Apr 16, 2016)

I thought you said that he didn't have a goatee.


----------



## cyberboycoolen (Apr 16, 2016)

Sorry not George.. I know, I told you I was a bad painter  He does not have a goetee, but he have a beard and a mustache..


----------



## gameboy (Apr 16, 2016)

sean connery?


----------



## GameSystem (Apr 16, 2016)

Fix your painting then. Put as much effort into it as possible. Even draw his clothes. The outfit could tell us a lot (i.e. If he was wearing a flannel or something, maybe the movie was based during the winter, or vice versa).


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 16, 2016)

cyberboycoolen said:


> Sorry not Allen Covert.
> 
> Sorry but I have no movie plot examples. I only have his face stuck in my mind ;P Will draw a picture in paint, but I'm warning you, I'm not a good painter... ;P
> One moment.
> ...


It's Wilson!!


----------



## gameboy (Apr 16, 2016)

the godfather?


----------



## cyberboycoolen (Apr 16, 2016)

Sorry not Sean Connery, not Wilson. Will try again with paint and see what I can come up with.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Sorry not the godfather either..


----------



## gameboy (Apr 16, 2016)

i imdb the mask and this guy?

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0201178/?ref_=ttfc_fc_cl_t21


----------



## cyberboycoolen (Apr 16, 2016)

Sorry not Cristopher Darga. The guy I'm thinking of have thinner eyes..


----------



## GameSystem (Apr 16, 2016)

Dan Fogler?


Spoiler


----------



## cyberboycoolen (Apr 16, 2016)

Alright so.. The painting is hard to get any better.. However the movie I'm thinking about, I think he might have worn a long coat. The setting is was Chicago end of winter..


----------



## gameboy (Apr 16, 2016)

is he black, hite mexican, asian.

is it dennis miller?


----------



## cyberboycoolen (Apr 16, 2016)

Sorry not Dan Fogler. We are getting closer though!


----------



## gameboy (Apr 16, 2016)

general zod


----------



## cyberboycoolen (Apr 16, 2016)

Not Dennis Miller.. I think he is American, or possibly new zeeland-ish. Not Mexian, Black or Asian..


----------



## GameSystem (Apr 16, 2016)

Honest question: Is he playing a superhero in a movie?
The clothing realllllly tells us what kind of plot the movie had.


----------



## gameboy (Apr 16, 2016)

newman from seinfeld?


----------



## cyberboycoolen (Apr 16, 2016)

General Zod looks to evil, sorry  Think of baloo in the jungle book 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Sorry, not newman and he have not played a superhero 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

The painting was supposed to be a long coat, not a cape


----------



## gameboy (Apr 16, 2016)

now hes a superhero?


----------



## cyberboycoolen (Apr 16, 2016)

No not superhero.. .


----------



## gameboy (Apr 16, 2016)

is it espns worst boxing analyst dan rafael

edit: worlds worst boxing analyst.


----------



## GameSystem (Apr 16, 2016)

Paul Giamatti?


Spoiler


----------



## cyberboycoolen (Apr 16, 2016)

Hehe sorry not dan rafael either..  Guys I think we should possibly give up on this. I can continue my life without knowing who it was, and I know my explanations have been vague. I really appreciate you trying though!  Even the sarcasm 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Sorry not Paul Giamatti, his eyes are to big. Think of someone with thinner eyes, a big smile and a little underbite.


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 16, 2016)

Could it possibly be Randy Quaid? http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0001642/

This would be a fun eof game btw.


----------



## cyberboycoolen (Apr 16, 2016)

Sorry not Randy Quaid, his beard is to red. This guy have darker beard


----------



## gameboy (Apr 16, 2016)

maybe you have the era wrong?

danny mcbride?


----------



## zoogie (Apr 16, 2016)

Can you remember any of his lines from any movie? Even a part of one.


----------



## cyberboycoolen (Apr 16, 2016)

Sorry not danny mcbride, his eyes are not thin enough when smiling 
The era could possibly need adjustment.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Sorry guys, I have nothing more when it comes to lines or what movies.. I just have this guys face stuck in front of my eyes 

He could have been in a family movie of some sort..

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Maybe this would be a good app, an app where you can search for actors based on description, facial features etc.?


----------



## pwsincd (Apr 16, 2016)

the internet never fails to ammuse..


----------



## KiiWii (Apr 16, 2016)

This is the best most stab-in-the-dark thread ever.

Lol!


----------



## Katsumi San (Apr 16, 2016)

cyberboycoolen said:


> Sorry not danny mcbride, his eyes are not thin enough when smiling
> The era could possibly need adjustment.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


Try "akinator" app... Hmm perhaps Bruce Campbell?


----------



## Flame (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Apr 17, 2016)

Rosie O'donnell?


----------



## Cylent1 (Apr 17, 2016)

How about John C. Reilly?


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Apr 17, 2016)

IMDB is your friend.


----------



## GameSystem (Apr 17, 2016)

Did you watch this movie with any of your friends or relatives? Perhaps you could try asking them if they remember anything.


----------



## FTRBND (Apr 17, 2016)

sasha grey


----------



## ComeTurismO (Apr 17, 2016)

Channing Tatum?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 17, 2016)

He has a beard...
Seems like a nice guy...
He is kind of big...
He plays a sidekick...
He is not a "big name" and he might be around 45 years (debatable).
It is not Jack Black or the actor from "Last man on earth". He is taller than both of them. It is not Jorge Garcia.

Perhaps it is @Sicklyboy?
(although I haven't seen him driving in a movie)


----------



## pbanj (Apr 17, 2016)

Is it Kevin Smith?


----------



## cyberboycoolen (Apr 17, 2016)

Have already tried akinator, did not find the correct person, I think it showed me some monkey 

And no, none of the guys mentioned above..


----------



## pbanj (Apr 17, 2016)

cyberboycoolen said:


> Have already tried akinator, did not find the correct person, I think it showed me some monkey
> And no, none of the guys mentioned above..


Monkey you say?


----------



## cyberboycoolen (Apr 17, 2016)

pbanj said:


> Monkey you say?



Hahaha (no) 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Love the "dedication" in this thread though 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Think about Ethan Suplee, but with smaller eyes and a bit longer beard... 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Please look at the attached picture, it is very similar to the person I'm thinking about, especially the mouth area : http://media.gettyimages.com/photos...r-celebration-arrivals-at-picture-id135423072


----------



## pbanj (Apr 17, 2016)

Zach galifianakis?


----------



## cyberboycoolen (Apr 17, 2016)

Sorry, not Zach.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Apr 17, 2016)

sarkwalvein said:


> He has a beard...


Yes.


sarkwalvein said:


> Seems like a nice guy...


I try to be.


sarkwalvein said:


> He is kind of big...


Yes.


sarkwalvein said:


> He plays a sidekick...


I... u wot m8?


sarkwalvein said:


> He is not a "big name" and he might be around 45 years (debatable).


Bruh I ain't that old.



sarkwalvein said:


> Perhaps it is @Sicklyboy?
> (although I haven't seen him driving in a movie)



I play the guy in The Fast and the Furious that screams "NOOOOOOOOOOOOO... MONICAAAAAAAAAAAAAA"... I'm actually Ja Rule


----------



## Issac (Apr 17, 2016)

How about Seth Rogen?


----------



## cyberboycoolen (Apr 17, 2016)

Sorry not Seth, he is also to "famous". It is close though. A mix between Seth Rogen, Jorge Garcia and the picture I posted recently of Ethan..


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 17, 2016)

Joss Whedon?


----------



## DarkenedMatter (Apr 17, 2016)

So it isn't Danny McBride?


----------



## cyberboycoolen (Apr 17, 2016)

Sorry not Joss Whedon and not Danny McBride.. :/ Thanks though.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 17, 2016)

Louie C.K.?


----------



## Cylent1 (Apr 17, 2016)

Tom Green?


----------



## cyberboycoolen (Apr 17, 2016)

Not Louie and not Tom Green, sorry..


----------



## B-Blue (Apr 17, 2016)

is it Abraham Benrubi ?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

only actor i can think of who has an underbite


----------



## cyberboycoolen (Apr 17, 2016)

YES!!! It is Abraham Benrubi!! Thank you!!! You have made my life a little better!  THANKS!!!!!


----------



## B-Blue (Apr 17, 2016)

WHAT REALLY?


----------



## cyberboycoolen (Apr 17, 2016)

HAha yes, I have been thinking about him the whole weekend


----------



## B-Blue (Apr 17, 2016)

cool


----------



## cyberboycoolen (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## Depravo (Apr 17, 2016)

But what was the movie? The one with the driving? This thread can't die yet!


----------



## grossaffe (Apr 17, 2016)

Wow, I fully anticipated this never being solved.


----------



## cyberboycoolen (Apr 17, 2016)

I'm sorry but I have no idea  It could have been miss secret agent 2 or george of the jungle. I think he plays the bad guy in both of them?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 17, 2016)

Wow, and the person was guessed?
I almost thought the probabilities of guessing it right were like 1 in 6 billion.


----------



## cyberboycoolen (Apr 17, 2016)

Yeah I know, I am a master describer


----------



## elmoemo (Apr 17, 2016)

Is it Jonah hill? I know he's well known now but he was a sidekick in Superbad

Edit - too young



Flame said:


> please dont be a witness in a crime.
> 
> 
> your description will be like. "it has head. it has legs. it has colour on his head."


Can't like this comment enough lmfao


----------



## cyberboycoolen (Apr 17, 2016)

He is found, it is Abraham Benrubi!


----------



## GameSystem (Apr 17, 2016)

He looks absolutely nothing like what you described lol.


----------

